
Distraction is a 4 letter word - vanwilder77
http://stevecorona.com/distraction-is-a-4-letter-word
======
AsifMushtaq
I think we some times take life very seriously than it deserve. According to
me, life as whole is meaning less and it is us, who define the meaning of life
and we should be gentle to ourselves.

